
Pangaea 'Breaking Appart' Explained - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/618391123200786432/pangaea-break
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://theconversation.com/how-the-earths-last-
supercontine...](https://theconversation.com/how-the-earths-last-
supercontinent-broke-apart-to-form-the-world-we-have-today-131632)

This site also traps back-arrow navigation.

